# V-codes - more appropriate



## Donnaham (Sep 29, 2010)

We are an ORF.  We have a patient coming in with a closed trimalleolar fx.  The therapist wants to use 824.6 and V54.09.  I suggested using 824.6 and V58.43.  Which is more appropriate?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2010)

you cannot use both the acute fx code and the aftercare  code, if the fx has already been managed and the patient is here for a follow up for the fixation device then it is most appropriate to use the the V58.43 followed by the V54.09.. If you will see the note with the V58.4 category that states codes from this subcategory should be used in conjunction with other aftercare codes to fully identify the reason for the aftercare encounter.
The patient no longer has an acute fracture as it is now set in position so this is not an encounter for an acute fx it is an aftercare encounter.


----------



## miss yoli (Sep 30, 2010)

*code*

I think it is more beneficial to use V58.43 and V54.19 (aftercare of a healing fracture)


----------



## Stalin Manickaraj Solomon (Sep 30, 2010)

*V Codes*

Hi we cannot use V54.19 following V58.43 (Aftercare following surgery for injury and trauma), Since it excludes aftercare for healing traumatic fracture (V54.10-V54.19) .The set of codes V54.0-V54.9 is specified to code orthopedic after care for fixation.


----------

